# Disney+



## ghartler (Jun 22, 2019)

Will there be an app for Disney+ on TiVo (specifically asking for my Premiere box)?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ghartler said:


> Will there be an app for Disney+ on TiVo (specifically asking for my Premiere box)?


Very unlikely. You could ask Disney to create one.

Scott


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

If TubiTV can have a TiVo app then there is no reason Disney can't have one. If they do it would likely be well after the initial service launch.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Adam C. said:


> If TubiTV can have a TiVo app then there is no reason Disney can't have one. If they do it would likely be well after the initial service launch.


but you would still need Disney to provide the app to tivo


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I would say extremely unlikely. TiVo is a poor streaming box with a tiny market share. Disney will only create an app if TiVo pays them big bucks to do so.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Lurker1 said:


> I would say extremely unlikely. TiVo is a poor streaming box with a tiny market share. Disney will only create an app if TiVo pays them big bucks to do so.


Or perhaps Disney would offer the app to TiVo as a way to entice people to subscribe to the Disney service.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Adam C. said:


> Or perhaps Disney would offer the app to TiVo as a way to entice people to subscribe to the Disney service.


For a maximum market of about 750K potential subscribers??? Not worth the effort, IMHO. Maybe if the rate of new subs doesn't meet expectations, but that's not likely either.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

No. Get a Roku or Fire TV or smart TV that supports it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Diana Collins said:


> For a maximum market of about 750K potential subscribers??? Not worth the effort, IMHO. Maybe if the rate of new subs doesn't meet expectations, but that's not likely either.


The purpose of TiVo switching to HTML5 apps was to make it so developers didn't have to create a special version of their app just for TiVo. But unfortunately that hasn't turned out to be the case. They still had some special hoops developers had to jump through to publish their apps to TiVo so most didn't bother.

I think that's the idea behind the whole Android TV thing. To make it so they can just run all generic Android TV apps from the Play store, rather then needing to have apps published directly to TiVos servers or through the obscure Opera store.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Diana Collins said:


> For a maximum market of about 750K potential subscribers??? Not worth the effort, IMHO. Maybe if the rate of new subs doesn't meet expectations, but that's not likely either.


I'm just asking: is the creation of a compatible app (or porting one over) so hard/expensive that potentially attracting up to 750,000 pairs of eyes wouldn't be attractive? I would have thought that it would be a fairly easy matter, but I'm not a developer. And that there's so much competition and potential profit that a company would want to grab everyone it could whatever way (albeit, perhaps a company would think, just let them get a Roku stick).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm just asking: is the creation of a compatible app (or porting one over) so hard/expensive that potentially attracting up to 750,000 pairs of eyes wouldn't be attractive? I would have thought that it would be a fairly easy matter, but I'm not a developer. And that there's so much competition and potential profit that a company would want to grab everyone it could whatever way (albeit, perhaps a company would think, just let them get a Roku stick).


I think it's more of a maintenance issue. The apps themselves are supposed to be compatible with the Samsung Smart TV platform, which is also HTML5. So they shouldn't need to write a special app as long as they support Samsung Smart TVs. However in practice there are some limitations. Some TiVos, especially older ones, don't have as much memory for apps as Samsung TVs. So there can be performance and streaming issues. The developer also has to submit the app to TiVo, it doesn't just load from the Samsung store. So there is the extra steps of both testing the apps on TiVo (with various hardware configs) and then submitting the app to TiVo to actually publish. From what I saw in their developer portal it's not very automated. There is a lot of manual interaction required to get an app published on TiVo. I could see why some companies wouldn't bother. This is also why we tend to have old versions of apps compared to the versions available on other platforms, even Samsung TVs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm just asking: is the creation of a compatible app (or porting one over) so hard/expensive that potentially attracting up to 750,000 pairs of eyes wouldn't be attractive? I would have thought that it would be a fairly easy matter, but I'm not a developer. And that there's so much competition and potential profit that a company would want to grab everyone it could whatever way (albeit, perhaps a company would think, just let them get a Roku stick).


Look at it this way. It is 750,000 POTENTIAL eyes. A fraction will sign up. If Disney hasn't ported ESPN and ESPN+ to TiVo, I doubt they will port Disney+ which will have a smaller sub base. Even MLB dropped TiVo this year and MLB is one of the big hitters in the streaming world.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

For context, Amazon's FireTV ecosystem has 35 million active users, including me. Supposedly they had 30 million in January, and 25 million last October. That's some pretty rapid growth. The devices are inexpensive to begin with, and Amazon puts them on sale on a regular basis on top of that.

I was a very happy TiVo user for over a decade, but I gave a Firestick a shot earlier this year, and haven't really looked back. I still have a lifetimed Roamio Plus that I haven't put on eBay yet.

https://www.multichannel.com/news/amazon-says-fire-tv-has-34-million-active-users

Amazon Fire TV tops 30 million active users, seeming to beat Roku


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Look at it this way. It is 750,000 POTENTIAL eyes. A fraction will sign up. If Disney hasn't ported ESPN and ESPN+ to TiVo, I doubt they will port Disney+ which will have a smaller sub base. Even MLB dropped TiVo this year and MLB is one of the big hitters in the streaming world.


Yep that and many with a Tivo already have a streaming box workaround anyway.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm just asking: is the creation of a compatible app (or porting one over) so hard/expensive that potentially attracting up to 750,000 pairs of eyes wouldn't be attractive? I would have thought that it would be a fairly easy matter, but I'm not a developer. And that there's so much competition and potential profit that a company would want to grab everyone it could whatever way (albeit, perhaps a company would think, just let them get a Roku stick).


Look at how many apps don't even have Android/FireTV or Samsung/Vizio apps, despite there being far more of those? Making an app that is robust and reliable and keeping it so and updating it every time Tivo updates its software is a lot of work. On top of that, most people with Tivos probably have some other streaming devices too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Not at launch, at least not per this article...

Disney+ will stream on these devices at launch


----------



## BNBTivo (Sep 7, 2015)

Disney owns Hulu. And the Hulu app is essentially abandoned on the Tivo. There is no way they are developing and releasing more apps for the device.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Not at launch, at least not per this article...
> 
> Disney+ will stream on these devices at launch


TYVM, I think that more than makes it clear that the odds are against a Tivo client at launch and probably for much longer, I'm not away of a Movies anywhere client either but then that's why I have an Apple TV.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's the best I can expect as a TiVo owner. I "can" expect that TiVo will soon be coming out with their app for these streaming devices. I can hope that these apps will not be limited to 720p and do much better. I buy one of the streaming devices and run Tivo through their app on the streaming device. Therefore, having any streaming experiments done not from TiVo, but a streaming device that has everything I need, including, TiVo at something higher and better than 720p.

Unless, the new mini can run out for a pizza and fly back, the mini will be faded out.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Joe3 said:


> I "can" expect that TiVo will soon be coming out with their app for these streaming devices. I can hope that these apps will not be limited to 720p and do much better.


This may be a limitation of the device(s). I just hope devices like the Shield TV will be allowed to bypass transcoding since it's more than powerful enough to stream the naive resolution. If I had to guess they will go the path virtually everyone else has (for good reason) and max out at 720p.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Joe3 said:


> Here's the best I can expect as a TiVo owner. I "can" expect that TiVo will soon be coming out with their app for these streaming devices. I can hope that these apps will not be limited to 720p and do much better. I buy one of the streaming devices and run Tivo through their app on the streaming device. Therefore, having any streaming experiments done not from TiVo, but a streaming device that has everything I need, including, TiVo at something higher and better than 720p.
> 
> Unless, the new mini can run out for a pizza and fly back, the mini will be faded out.


Based on history, I would not expect the Fire experience to be on par with a Mini.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> Not at launch, at least not per this article...
> 
> Disney+ will stream on these devices at launch


For those who really want watch Disney+ on their TV, it seems like the cheapest devices to buy from that list would be a Chromecast ($35 list price, sometimes available for cheaper) or one of Roku's devices (per Roku, seems like the cheapest is $25).

FWIW, at home, I have an Apple TV 4K (got it thru a Direct TV Now deal), Chromecast (one of the round ones but not the latest version) and an old Roku 3.


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

I believe we are going to see the next TiVo box be Android TV powered (similar to their offering for Cable Co's).

Here's what TiVo is doing with Google's Android TV - 9to5Google

This will be a big win in my opinion. We would have access to all apps that are developed for Android TV. As the Android TV platform gains steam, the number and quality of apps will increase.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

manhole said:


> I believe we are going to see the next TiVo box be Android TV powered (similar to their offering for Cable Co's).
> 
> Here's what TiVo is doing with Google's Android TV - 9to5Google
> 
> This will be a big win in my opinion. We would have access to all apps that are developed for Android TV. As the Android TV platform gains steam, the number and quality of apps will increase.


Does anybody know if our Tivo boxes will get the Android software when available or are we stuck with HTML5?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dadrepus said:


> Does anybody know if our Tivo boxes will get the Android software when available or are we stuck with HTML5?


Anyone that would know the answer to that would certainly be legally obliged not to share the information.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dadrepus said:


> Does anybody know if our Tivo boxes will get the Android software when available or are we stuck with HTML5?


Perhaps Dave Zatz will get a scoop on that in his zatznotfunny blog.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dadrepus said:


> Does anybody know if our Tivo boxes will get the Android software when available or are we stuck with HTML5?


If you read the various postulating in other threads, the general opinion is "not a chance" it's expected any android based units will be new models.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> If you read the various postulating in other threads, the general opinion is "not a chance" it's expected any android based units will be new models.


That's really a shame. It would be such a great gesture of their appreciation to our loyalty these many years.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

I could possibly see Tivo upgrading maybe just the Bolt to Android since it does have things in common with the Edge and a wide userbase. Also, they wouldn't be back to managing two platforms once again.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

manhole said:


> This will be a big win in my opinion. We would have access to all apps that are developed for Android TV. As the Android TV platform gains steam, the number and quality of apps will increase.


At this point, there are very few quality apps that Android TV doesn't have. Hulu finally just brought its new version app, with support for live TV and other add-ons, to Android TV. Amazon Prime Video is now available more broadly for Android TV, although I think maybe Amazon is still allowing it only on certain devices that meet their security requirements, requiring Amazon to "bless" the device before it can be installed on it.

I think Android TV now has apps for all of the other major OTT subscription services (e.g. HBO Now, Showtime, Starz, CBS AA, MLB.TV, ESPN+, AT&T TV, YouTube TV, etc.) are on Android TV, as well as just about all of the authenticated apps for cable networks (e.g. Fox Sports Go, Watch HGTV, AMC, etc.) and the major broadcast nets (ABC, NBC, Fox, PBS, The CW).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

We may know more in about 3 weeks. Tivo has a CEDIA Expo booth. Runs from the 10th to 14th.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrsean said:


> I could possibly see Tivo upgrading maybe just the Bolt to Android since it does have things in common with the Edge and a wide userbase. Also, they wouldn't be back to managing two platforms once again.


no they would have three Encore/Hydra/android roamio/bolt/edge


----------



## OrangeCrush (Feb 18, 2016)

mrsean said:


> I could possibly see Tivo upgrading maybe just the Bolt to Android since it does have things in common with the Edge and a wide userbase. Also, they wouldn't be back to managing two platforms once again.


Do we even know whether the Edge is going to run Android at all?

From what I understand of the Android-based TiVo boxes on some of the cable networks, they aren't full DVRs. They're more like minis where the main box lives at the cable company.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

It is unlikely that a back port to old hardware is even possible. An Android-based Roamio and Bolt would need enough CPU and (most importantly) memory to run both Android TV and the DVR kernel (Mind). MAYBE, the Bolt could do it, but I doubt the Roamio or Premiere could manage it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

OrangeCrush said:


> Do we even know whether the Edge is going to run Android at all?
> 
> From what I understand of the Android-based TiVo boxes on some of the cable networks, they aren't full DVRs. They're more like minis where the main box lives at the cable company.


No, we don't know whether the Edge or any other retail TiVo device is going to run Android TV. There's some reason to be hopeful but I'll be pleasantly surprised if it does.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Diana Collins said:


> It is unlikely that a back port to old hardware is even possible. An Android-based Roamio and Bolt would need enough CPU and (most importantly) memory to run both Android TV and the DVR kernel (Mind). MAYBE, the Bolt could do it, but I doubt the Roamio or Premiere could manage it.


Not my still-functioning Toshiba Series 2 TiVo box?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Depending on the robustness of the Roku/Android app (and whether it ever comes out), one could also run their Tivo headlessly and stream from a Roku/Android/Itunes App. My personal preference is to just switch to my smart TV or Roku for apps, but if you're insistent on having everything in one interface, that's another way to go.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Disney's streaming service is getting some serious buzz on CNBC. Most talking heads think it may be bigger than Disney.

I sure do wish I had bought Roku's stock at $30.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Probably over blown. But I went ahead and signed up for the 3 year deal they had. Seemed worth the $4/mo just for the original content. I'll have to buy something to watch it on though if they can't work out their issue with Amazon as the FireTV is currently the only streamer I have. (I have a 1st gen Chromecast somewhere, but no idea where)


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Disney's streaming service is getting some serious buzz on CNBC. Most talking heads think it may be bigger than Disney.
> 
> I sure do wish I had bought Roku's stock at $30.


 I bought at $26. My only regret is putting only 10 grand when I had $50,000 sitting in the savings making no money. Wife fought me tooth and nail on investing at all and now she regrets it too.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Charles R said:


> If I had to guess they will go the path *virtually everyone else has* (for good reason) and max out at 720p.


Eh?


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

manhole said:


> I believe we are going to see the next TiVo box be Android TV powered (similar to their offering for Cable Co's).
> 
> Here's what TiVo is doing with Google's Android TV - 9to5Google
> 
> This will be a big win in my opinion. We would have access to all apps that are developed for Android TV. As the Android TV platform gains steam, the number and quality of apps will increase.


For us, yes. For TiVo, it will be the beginning of the end as TiVo will need to compete with all those inexpensive Android devices.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I'll have to buy something to watch it on though if they can't work out their issue with Amazon as the FireTV is currently the only streamer I have.


Looks to be a drawn out fight over ads. 
WSJ News Exclusive | Amazon Clashes With Disney Over Terms for Offering Apps in Fire TV

I still have Roku and Nvidia Shield, but FireTV is my primary device of choice. Refusing 30% of the market? Doesn't seem like Disney at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think I'm going to buy an Apple TV. I got a free year of Apple TV+ with my new watch anyway, and that's the only device they're going to support out of the gate, so it's two birds one stone. Going to wait until after the October event though just in case they release a new one and I can pickup an old one cheap.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I think I'm going to buy an Apple TV. I got a free year of Apple TV+ with my new watch anyway, and that's the only device they're going to support out of the gate, so it's two birds one stone. Going to wait until after the October event though just in case they release a new one and I can pickup an old one cheap.


Not sure if you're an "Apple" guy or not but even so I think you'll like it. The remote is really great just get a rubber case for it so it doesn't slip around like a sliver of soap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Not sure if you're an "Apple" guy or not but even so I think you'll like it. The remote is really great just get a rubber case for it so it doesn't slip around like a sliver of soap.


I have an iPad and iPhone, but a Windows PC and I prefer Alexa over Siri so I'm kinda all over the place. But I'm sure I'll like the Apple TV. I've avoided them thus far simply because they're so expensive and I have other, cheaper, streaming devices.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I have an iPad and iPhone, but a Windows PC and I prefer Alexa over Siri so I'm kinda all over the place. But I'm sure I'll like the Apple TV. I've avoided them thus far simply because they're so expensive and I have other, cheaper, streaming devices.


As a footnote to this, I have an iMac running Windows and it's probably the best PC I've ever owned.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> As a footnote to this, I have an iMac running Windows and it's probably the best PC I've ever owned.


My boss gave me an old MacBook Air. I don't use it that often but I don't mind OSX. It's kind of nice to be able to respond to texts on the computer and get my reminders and calendar alerts on there too. I can see why people get sucked in to the whole Apple ecosystem.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> My boss gave me an old MacBook Air. I don't use it that often but I don't mind OSX. It's kind of nice to be able to respond to texts on the computer and get my reminders and calendar alerts on there too. I can see why people get sucked in to the whole Apple ecosystem.


Windows 10 has done this for quite a while now. At least for Android phones. Worked fine for my Galaxy S8+ and started with my Galaxy Fold without even a change in settings. IE Android and Windows cooperated enough to transfer the setup to the new phone once linked to the same accounts.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> As a footnote to this, I have an iMac running Windows and it's probably the best PC I've ever owned.


Crazy right. My iMac with Win 10 is faster than my other Win 10 pc's.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

markjrenna said:


> Crazy right. My iMac with Win 10 is faster than my other Win 10 pc's.


Craziness can't really be judged absent hardware specs for the associated boxes.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Craziness can't really be judged absent hardware specs for the associated boxes.


Oh yes. Very true! My other Win 10 boxes are all 286!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Craziness can't really be judged absent hardware specs for the associated boxes.


Crazy doesn't have specs. But, like porn, you'll know it when you see it. 

BTW, all the money people on CNBC think Disney+ is a killer.


----------



## sd2528 (Nov 5, 2006)

There is a lot in this thread and most of it seems tangential to what I'd expect but...

I've been figuring disney+ will be available on tivo through the hulu app. Kind of like showtime. Is that off?


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

sd2528 said:


> There is a lot in this thread and most of it seems tangential to what I'd expect but...
> 
> I've been figuring disney+ will be available on tivo through the hulu app. Kind of like showtime. Is that off?


That would require The Hulu Live TV app, it's a little different than just the regular Hulu VOD app that runs on Tivo.


----------



## sd2528 (Nov 5, 2006)

tenthplanet said:


> That would require The Hulu Live TV app, it's a little different than just the regular Hulu VOD app that runs on Tivo.


Are you sure? They announced a bundle of ESPN+, Hulu (with ads version), and Disney+ a few months back. It's definitely not the hulu live TV, especially for that price.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sd2528 said:


> Are you sure? They announced a bundle of ESPN+, Hulu (with ads version), and Disney+ a few months back. It's definitely not the hulu live TV, especially for that price.


The response was in reference to Disney+ being available *within* the Hulu app, similar to other "Premium Add-Ons" like HBO or Showtime, which would require the "latest Hulu app," rather than the "Classic" version with which TiVos are blessed. (see: Hulu Help: Hulu supported devices)



sd2528 said:


> I've been figuring disney+ will be available on tivo through the hulu app. Kind of like showtime. Is that off?



As for the mentioned bundle, TiVo owners would only have access to one of the three services.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I think I'm going to buy an Apple TV. I got a free year of Apple TV+ with my new watch anyway, and that's the only device they're going to support out of the gate, so it's two birds one stone. Going to wait until after the October event though just in case they release a new one and I can pickup an old one cheap.


I get a free year of Apple TV+ as well (thanks to a new iPad) and picked up a used Apple TV 3rd Gen on eBay for $39.00 (you'll want the current 4th gen unit if you have a 4K TV). There is supposed to be a new version 'coming soon.'


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don’t have any 4K TVs, so that's not super important. But I'd rather buy the newer one just because it's got a faster chip and it's been my experience that slow apps suck.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

It also has a lot more memory. We're a Roku household, but I got it just for Apple TV+ and for Slingplayer support (Sling just killed support for Slingplayer on Roku) when I travel.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Not sure if you're an "Apple" guy or not but even so I think you'll like it. The remote is really great just get a rubber case for it so it doesn't slip around like a sliver of soap.


I hate the Apple remote. Wish I could find a regular remote that would work instead. Don't like the logictec's too many small buttons.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dadrepus said:


> I hate the Apple remote. Wish I could find a regular remote that would work instead. Don't like the logictec's too many small buttons.


Logitech's Hub and Alexa's voice commands or even Alexa's buttons.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

dswallow said:


> Logitech's Hub and Alexa's voice commands or even Alexa's buttons.


 Don't use anything Alexa related.


----------



## MishaHill (Apr 24, 2019)

dadrepus said:


> I hate the Apple remote. Wish I could find a regular remote that would work instead. Don't like the logictec's too many small buttons.


The Apple TV can learn any remote you want -- kind of like the process of most universal remotes, you tell the Apple TV to learn it, it walks you through pushing the relevant buttons, and it learns those IR codes. It can even learn buttons the Apple remote doesn't have, like FFW and Skip. You can either use a remote for hardware you don't use anymore (or don't have at all), or use an unused device on a universal.


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

dadrepus said:


> I hate the Apple remote. Wish I could find a regular remote that would work instead. Don't like the logictec's too many small buttons.


If money is not THE decider, some of the home automation vendors (such as Crestron, or Control4, or Savant, or ....) have many options and remotes available. They are not low end consumer, or even mid-range prosumer devices, but one remote to rule them all (and in the darkness, bind them?) with pricing to match.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

dadrepus said:


> I hate the Apple remote. Wish I could find a regular remote that would work instead. Don't like the logictec's too many small buttons.


The HDMI-CEC on the apple tv is pretty good and allows for navigation, playback, etc. I just use my TV remote.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dadrepus said:


> I hate the Apple remote. Wish I could find a regular remote that would work instead. Don't like the logictec's too many small buttons.


I have a Sony remote that can learn any infrared buttons. For my Apple TV, I assigned an arbitrary device I don't own to a device in the remote and the Apple TV will map most of its functions interactively.

Sony RMVLZ620 priced around $30 but I've gotten it for less.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Back to Disney+

If you have Hulu or ESPN+ already, they credit back the cost of Hulu (with ads) and ESPN+ if you get a bundle. You get to keep your Hulu with ads which you pay for individually. So you only pay the difference. My Disney plus bundle is costing me an additional $1 with the bundling.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I may do a trial at some point just to see the original trilogy in 4k, but with Netflix, Hulu, and Prime in my arsenal, I just don't see subbing to Disney.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

jlb said:


> I may do a trial at some point just to see the original trilogy in 4k, but with Netflix, Hulu, and Prime in my arsenal, I just don't see subbing to Disney.


Original theatrical releases or the 1997 Special Editions?


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I may not have needed it... but got it for $3.99 a month for 3 years. Got an email from Disney about 3 months ago.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

spiderpumpkin said:


> Original theatrical releases or the 1997 Special Editions?


97' SWSEs with the additional 2004 DVD additions.


----------



## Blitz28179 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it D+ out yet? If yes how do you guys like it?Interface?? Navigation??


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Blitz28179 said:


> Is it D+ out yet? If yes how do you guys like it?Interface?? Navigation??


It's OK... Reminds me of Amazon's devices. I'm using my Samsung TV app. So it will depend on the app you use... But my wife LOVES Disney and is happy with it. Happy Wife, Happy Life.


----------



## Blitz28179 (Dec 31, 2006)

tommiet said:


> It's OK... Reminds me of Amazon's devices. I'm using my Samsung TV app. So it will depend on the app you use... But my wife LOVES Disney and is happy with it. Happy Wife, Happy Life.


So you can stream anything disney now, correct? Wonder if this will take a hit from the blu/ray sales??


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Blitz28179 said:


> So you can stream anything disney now, correct? Wonder if this will take a hit from the blu/ray sales??


Blu Ray sales are pretty much dead.

But I think they will play around with windows when things will be available then unavailable.

So far the only original content getting buzz seems to be The Mandalorian. Remains to be seen if that will have any appeal to the general public who are not Star Wars nerds.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

manhole said:


> I believe we are going to see the next TiVo box be Android TV powered (similar to their offering for Cable Co's).


Android is not really an operating system. Android is a UI on top of Linux; Linux is the operating system. Tivo already uses Linux; it is the OS for Tivo.

Tivo boxes are locked up for digital rights security purposes. The data on the drive is encrypted and the processors are special processors that process encrypted data. Tivo applications do not execute within the Tivo box, obviously for security reasons. Use of Android for Tivo would allow foreign applications to execute within the secure system and jeopardize the digital rights security. So it definitely cannot be done.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

Has anyone said anything about WebOS? Our LG TV updated WebOS today. I have not had a chance to check (the TV is in use by the family) but LG TV Disney+ Gift with Purchase certainly indicates that Disney+ works in the specified LG TVs.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Blitz28179 said:


> So you can stream anything disney now, correct? Wonder if this will take a hit from the blu/ray sales??


A lot of Disney, yes. But not all. There is almost all Star Wars content. Lots of Marvel, movies and animation. Many Disney movies old and recent but that is probably the part that has the most holes. Phineas and Ferb as well as the Simpsons.

The interface is okay on Roku. Kind of like Netflix with side navigation bar and "featured" categories. To get to the real library you have to go to a type (movie, series) and do A to Z or type like Drama, etc.

PQ and 5.1 sound on Roku. There is some 4K as well.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I think it's more of a maintenance issue. The apps themselves are supposed to be compatible with the Samsung Smart TV platform, which is also HTML5. So they shouldn't need to write a special app as long as they support Samsung Smart TVs. However in practice there are some limitations. Some TiVos, especially older ones, don't have as much memory for apps as Samsung TVs. So there can be performance and streaming issues. The developer also has to submit the app to TiVo, it doesn't just load from the Samsung store. So there is the extra steps of both testing the apps on TiVo (with various hardware configs) and then submitting the app to TiVo to actually publish. From what I saw in their developer portal it's not very automated. There is a lot of manual interaction required to get an app published on TiVo. I could see why some companies wouldn't bother. This is also why we tend to have old versions of apps compared to the versions available on other platforms, even Samsung TVs.


I am nearly certain that all of that applies to the newer HTML5 applications. None of this applies to the older HME applications. See List Of Known TiVo HME Applications - TiVo HME Developers Wiki. I have tried some of those in the past, a few years ago. Applications such as those are used by executing them in a (non-Tivo) box then going to a Tivo box and specifying the IP address. I did that in the past; I compiled and implemented (used) applications in my system that my Tivo box used.

So the hard part of implementing a HME Tivo application is providing the systems (hardware). For a service such as Disney+ that would be a substantial investment. The Disney Plus Tivo application would need to process every Tivo user in the hardware.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Sam Ray said:


> So it definitely cannot be done.


Yeah, definitely not, except for that whole TiVo already having android based units.

TiVo DVR on Android TV First Look


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HME is dead. It was discontinued many years ago when TiVo adopted the HTML5 app platform on the Premiere hardware. I think they even cut off community developed HME apps recently. There was a site that hosted some HME games and I'm pretty sure they shut it down last year because TiVo completely discontinued support.

HME was a weird technology. It basically rendered the whole UI on the host and then presented it to the TiVo as a video stream/photo. It was a way to get apps to run on really, really, under powered hardware.

They also tried a couple of Flash based apps on the Premiere but those were dog slow and then Flash was discontinued by Adobe so that's when they settled on HTML5.

Their newest MSO hardware actually runs on Android TV and supports the Google Play Store, so that's the direction they're heading in the future.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> [...] so that's the direction they're heading in the future.


At this point I think TiVo is just spinning in random shapes these days, sometimes resembling circular or spiral patterns. I don't see them doing anything to differentiate a potential offering surrounding the streaming services we see prevalent and gaining market today. I'm not sure they even could anymore (there was a time they could have gained a foothold on developing more reactive interfaces, especially concerning trick-play style features, but now I don't think that's anywhere near enough a tech improvement to make them relevant in the streaming space). The best they can come up with would be to coexist with other ecosystems on a single device. And somehow I suspect this will play out more on other people's devices than on TiVo-sold devices, if simply for their absolutely dismal track record on apps.

We'll probably eventually see them create a fancy remote control and sell that as their primary product, a la Universal Remote and Logitech/Harmony. And dropping the video platform entirely and just licensing to the micro-market cable systems, letting subscriptions just die off of their own accord then dumping the remaining lifetime subscribers.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

It'll be interesting to see how many of these streaming services are around 5 years from now and how much of the money spent on TV they capture.

If they accelerate cord-cutting, it's probably bad news for Tivo, since they're not going to produce a better streaming box on the high end than Apple or Nvidia and Roku may rule the low end, with the rest being content to hook up their "smart TVs" which is only smart in how it spies and throws ads at them.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

SullyND said:


> Yeah, definitely not, except for that whole TiVo already having android based units.
> 
> TiVo DVR on Android TV First Look


Except what is that exactly? Where is something authoritive describing it? I find the following (also not authoritive) which is quite different from what I was describing (using Android in a Tivo *DVR* box).

TiVo to launch $50 Android TV streaming stick in early 2020 - SlashGear (says little)

Tivo $50 Android TV Dongle Coming in 2020 - Variety
The Variety article says _it may not record television at all_ and _likely not include a TV tuner_.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dswallow said:


> At this point I think TiVo is just spinning in random shapes these days, sometimes resembling circular or spiral patterns. I don't see them doing anything to differentiate a potential offering surrounding the streaming services we see prevalent and gaining market today. I'm not sure they even could anymore (there was a time they could have gained a foothold on developing more reactive interfaces, especially concerning trick-play style features, but now I don't think that's anywhere near enough a tech improvement to make them relevant in the streaming space). The best they can come up with would be to coexist with other ecosystems on a single device. And somehow I suspect this will play out more on other people's devices than on TiVo-sold devices, if simply for their absolutely dismal track record on apps.
> 
> We'll probably eventually see them create a fancy remote control and sell that as their primary product, a la Universal Remote and Logitech/Harmony. And dropping the video platform entirely and just licensing to the micro-market cable systems, letting subscriptions just die off of their own accord then dumping the remaining lifetime subscribers.


You might be right. They've completely lost their way. I'm pretty disappointed that the "new" Edge is really no different, other than a few more MIPS, than the Bolt they released 3 years ago. Once a leader, they're now standing still and letting technology pass them by.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> You might be right. They've completely lost their way. I'm pretty disappointed that the "new" Edge is really no different, other than a few more MIPS, than the Bolt they released 3 years ago. Once a leader, they're now standing still and letting technology pass them by.


Isn't that more about TV just being stagnant?

The delivery mechanisms are stuck but Tivo depends on them to develop new technology, i.e. UHD HDR content.

They got nothing to bring to the streaming video space, which isn't being done already by several giant competitors with way more resources.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wco81 said:


> Isn't that more about TV just being stagnant?
> 
> The delivery mechanisms are stuck but Tivo depends on them to develop new technology, i.e. UHD HDR content.
> 
> They got nothing to bring to the streaming video space, which isn't being done already by several giant competitors with way more resources.


They could combine an OTA DVR with a Caavo type service that blends all the various streaming services/devices together.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

But are most Tivo owners watching OTA or cable?

Even with cord cutting, I don't think the OTA viewership is that much larger than a few years ago?

In any event, seems like OTA and streaming are serving two different types of viewers, the former more price-sensitive.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Sam Ray said:


> Except what is that exactly?


It's a DVR.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

wco81 said:


> But are most Tivo owners watching OTA or cable?
> 
> Even with cord cutting, I don't think the OTA viewership is that much larger than a few years ago?
> 
> In any event, seems like OTA and streaming are serving two different types of viewers, the former more price-sensitive.


I believe it's about time shifting what you watch; recorded or streamed content when you want it. The challenge for streaming service is just than, providing the content the customer wants when they want it. Recorded content that I can capture and watch commercial free when I want still works best for me. But I do add a dash of streaming content to fill in the holes.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

On a different note...I thought episode 1 of *The Mandalorian* was pretty good!


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Blitz28179 said:


> So you can stream anything disney now, correct? Wonder if this will take a hit from the blu/ray sales??


Yup... old and new content.... If it can stay up long enough... They are having issues now...


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

tommiet said:


> Yup... old and new content.... If it can stay up long enough... They are having issues now...


Is it worth the cost?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

We have a year free (Verizon Wireless Unlimited customer) and I'm not sure I'd pay $7/month for one show. But by this time next year they'll have enough new content to make it worthwhile for a year.

But if you have kids that are into Disney movies, or haven't seen a sizable number of the movies and shows in their back catalog, it is probably worth it.

Of course, Simpsons fans will have to subscribe.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Yeah I'd probably wait until there's a full season or a couple of original shows.

Also haven't seen End Game yet so I can wait to watch that in UHD HDR glory, if I don't get a UHD Blu Ray.

But someone on AVS reported that Apple + has about 50% higher average bitrate than Disney +, which is a little better than Netflix.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JACKASTOR said:


> Is it worth the cost?


I got some deal a while back where it cost like $30 for 3 years. At <$1/mo I think it's worth it. When that runs out and they want $10/mo (or whatever it is) from me I'll probably cancel.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

JACKASTOR said:


> Is it worth the cost?


I got it for less than $4.00 a month.... My wife is happy, so YES its worth it.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

For whatever its worth, someone on Twitter asked TiVo Support when Disney + would be available as an app and they responded there is no timeline for adding it.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> For whatever its worth, someone on Twitter asked TiVo Support when Disney + would be available as an app and they responded there is no timeline for adding it.


That's just a different way for them to say NFI ..


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> You might be right. They've completely lost their way. I'm pretty disappointed that the "new" Edge is really no different, other than a few more MIPS, than the Bolt they released 3 years ago. Once a leader, they're now standing still and letting technology pass them by.


This is the heart of the matter. The Edge should have been a box we all wanted to replace our Bolts and Roamios. Dolby Vision is not enough to make us want to pull the trigger. Edge really needed to be an equal to Roku or a Fire box. Advanced streaming along with the audio and video upgrades would have made it a great piece of equipment.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mattyro7878 said:


> This is the heart of the matter. The Edge should have been a box we all wanted to replace our Bolts and Roamios. Dolby Vision is not enough to make us want to pull the trigger. Edge really needed to be an equal to Roku or a Fire box. Advanced streaming along with the audio and video upgrades would have made it a great piece of equipment.


Exactly. A handful of shows/movies on Netflix in HDR are not going to get me to pay over $1k to upgrade. ($1,022.82 when I just added it to my cart with lifetime)

TiVo has jumped the shark. They've had chances to stay ahead of the game and they've blew them all.

The Edge should have either been an Android TV box with access to the Play Store or it should have been a Tablo like device where you control it using an app on one of the popular streaming devices. That's something I would have upgraded to. As-is it's useless to me.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

That's what I was wondering. I imagine it's got a faster processor than my Roamio so maybe it does better with streaming to the mobile device apps.

Otherwise ...

If subscribing to 3-4 streaming services become common, then demand for timeshiftimg OTA or cable will just decline.


----------



## Aaron Malloy (Oct 30, 2019)

wco81 said:


> But are most Tivo owners watching OTA or cable?
> 
> Even with cord cutting, I don't think the OTA viewership is that much larger than a few years ago?
> 
> In any event, seems like OTA and streaming are serving two different types of viewers, the former more price-sensitive.


So those with OTAs are cheapskates? I've been off cable and satellite for almost a decade, not because I couldn't afford it, but because it was foolish to throw so much money away for so many channels that I'm not even watching. But there is plenty of local and national programming that I like to record and the OTA makes it all the breeze. And it has all the main streaming apps, which makes it that much better.

I imagine there are still many like me who are drawn to the OTA. I don't see it fading away too quickly.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

FWIW Disney + won't cast, using built in chromecast, to Vizio sets. Casting from an apple device works.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Aaron Malloy said:


> So those with OTAs are cheapskates? I've been off cable and satellite for almost a decade, not because I couldn't afford it, but because it was foolish to throw so much money away for so many channels that I'm not even watching. But there is plenty of local and national programming that I like to record and the OTA makes it all the breeze. And it has all the main streaming apps, which makes it that much better.
> 
> I imagine there are still many like me who are drawn to the OTA. I don't see it fading away too quickly.


Yeah, I don't know if I agree about streaming/OTA being different markets. It seems like a lot of people like getting their network TV free and then adding streaming content. The whole idea behind the FTV recast is to allow for that kind of integration. Many of the commercial OTA recording/streaming products are designed to allow integration with media streamers.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Aaron Malloy said:


> I imagine there are still many like me who are drawn to the OTA. I don't see it fading away too quickly.


It is cable/satellite that is fading away. The new normal is free OTA + streaming rotation.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Lurker1 said:


> The new normal is free OTA + streaming rotation.


I've been OTA (Only) for several years and I'm getting closer and closer to dropping it. The combination of "newer" content such as YouTube/Twitch/other free streams along with the complete "destruction" of the image quality (via subchannels) has reduced my OTA viewing considerably.

I'd guess it's down roughly 50% compared to a year or two ago. If I wasn't an old fart I'm pretty sure I wouldn't even mess with it... I know all of my "young" relatives certainly don't. Netflix has pretty much replaced the broadcast networks while other streams only cement the issue further. Before long OTA will only be a lost memory.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Charles R said:


> I've been OTA (Only) for several years and I'm getting closer and closer to dropping it. The combination of "newer" content such as YouTube/Twitch/other free streams along with the complete "destruction" of the image quality (via subchannels) has reduced my OTA viewing considerably.
> 
> I'd guess it's down roughly 50% compared to a year or two ago. If I wasn't an old fart I'm pretty sure I wouldn't even mess with it... I know all of my "young" relatives certainly don't. Netflix has pretty much replaced the broadcast networks while other streams only cement the issue further. Before long OTA will only be a lost memory.


What does it mean to "drop" OTA? Even if you subscribe to other TV sources, you still have free OTA too (unless you take down your antenna or something).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> What does it mean to "drop" OTA? Even if you subscribe to other TV sources, you still have free OTA too (unless you take down your antenna or something).


What does any of this have to do with Disney+?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> What does any of this have to do with Disney+?


Nothing. This forum really should display the thread title near the reply box. I didn't know this thread was about Disney+, and I apologize.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> What does any of this have to do with Disney+?


How and why Disney+ may or may not be successful. 



Lurker1 said:


> What does it mean to "drop" OTA?


Means no longer having an OTA DVR and replacing with it online streaming perhaps Disney+... however in my case zero interest in Disney+.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Charles R said:


> I've been OTA (Only) for several years and I'm getting closer and closer to dropping it. The combination of "newer" content such as YouTube/Twitch/other free streams along with the complete "destruction" of the image quality (via subchannels) has reduced my OTA viewing considerably.
> 
> I'd guess it's down roughly 50% compared to a year or two ago. If I wasn't an old fart I'm pretty sure I wouldn't even mess with it... I know all of my "young" relatives certainly don't. Netflix has pretty much replaced the broadcast networks while other streams only cement the issue further. Before long OTA will only be a lost memory.


Other than NFL and NBA broadcasts, and to a lesser extent, MLB, local stations are struggling to stay relevant.

A lot of them are using sub channels for diginets, these networks which acquired the rights to a lot of old old shows that streaming services like Netflix hasn't bothered with.

Remains to be seen how many of them will really invest in upgrading to ATSC 3.0. Even if they do, the broadcast networks haven't indicated any interest in creating content in 4K HDR. Even 1080p HDR would be a huge improvement but there's no move toward that either.

NFL in 4K and HDR would attract a lot of viewers but probably not enough to make a huge difference. Only difference might be fewer people willing to spend a lot of money going to actual NFL games, if they can see a big improvement in picture and sound of NFL broadcasts.

So it doesn't look like NFL games will lead people to adopt 4K HDR TVs in greater numbers than they have, or get cable TV systems to upgrade their infrastructure. Of course this is bad news for Tivo, as the installed base doesn't have a compelling reason to buy new Tivo hardware and subscriptions.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Does anyone know if they edit eps ??
Like the simpsons treehouse eps have parts edited out on tv to fit more commercials.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Haven't seen any edits in the half dozen Simpsons episodes I've seen. But that's the only episodic stuff I'm watching on Disney+ right now. 

Haven't seen "Deep Space Homer" in over a decade. The 600 Quatloos joke is still there.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

wco81 said:


> But are most Tivo owners watching OTA or cable?
> 
> Even with cord cutting, I don't think the OTA viewership is that much larger than a few years ago?
> 
> In any event, seems like OTA and streaming are serving two different types of viewers, the former more price-sensitive.


We do OTA and Streaming but we use the Roku and Apple TV for streaming cause the Tivo Apps are too slow, haven't been updated for a while. We still watch a lot of OTA, record mostly the evening shows to watch later and watch news and Games live on the weekends. Oh, Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy live every night, live.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I now have a Disney+ bug in the lower right corner on my Sharp/Roku TV. It's always there. Just checked. My Roku Ultra has it also.


----------



## tmcgow1 (Mar 15, 2018)

ghartler said:


> Will there be an app for Disney+ on TiVo (specifically asking for my Premiere box)?


NO Disney for Tivo. This came from ESPN technical support who is launching the streaming service. After previewing for a week it's pretty ho hum stuff. Watching a classic one time a year is not worth it. Otherwise it's just a rerun of Disney TV channel. Shame on Tivo for not creating partnership nonetheless.


----------



## kermit88 (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it is silly that Tivo can't get Disney to help make an app for the service. I am not satisfied that this app is not available on my Tivo. 

I think Tivo should read there own sales pitch and create the plugin so we watch the app.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I think it’s up to Disney to produce a TiVo app for their service.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

kermit88 said:


> I think it is silly that Tivo can't get Disney to help make an app for the service. I am not satisfied that this app is not available on my Tivo.
> 
> I think Tivo should read there own sales pitch and create the plugin so we watch the app.


Tivo can't create the apps, but they could update to android to get more apps


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Why would they want to update to a very hackable and virus prone eco system? Sorry I like my TiVo software just the way it is.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> Tivo can't create the apps, but they could update to android to get more apps


Wasn't it determined that they cannot do the TiVo GUI on a retail android unit due to the android terms and conditions?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SullyND said:


> Wasn't it determined that they cannot do the TiVo GUI on a retail android unit due to the android terms and conditions?


I have no idea that's the first time I heard that


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Does anyone know if they edit eps ??
> Like the simpsons treehouse eps have parts edited out on tv to fit more commercials.


Well, there are no commercials on Disney+, so you shouldn't have that problem; but people are saying that some Simpsons episodes have been cropped from 4:3 to 16:9 (instead of pillarboxing them), while some other shows have been edited for content in subtle ways.

Edit: Disney statement -- "We presented "The Simpsons" in 16:9 aspect ratio at launch in order to guarantee visual quality and consistency across all 30 seasons." These are the words of an imbecile.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

wmcbrine said:


> Well, there are no commercials on Disney+, so you shouldn't have that problem; but people are saying that some Simpsons episodes have been cropped from 4:3 to 16:9 (instead of pillarboxing them), while some other shows have been edited for content in subtle ways.
> 
> Edit: Disney statement -- "We presented "The Simpsons" in 16:9 aspect ratio at launch in order to guarantee visual quality and consistency across all 30 seasons." These are the words of an imbecile.


for the whole Disney quote, which may have been an updated quote in response to said fan uproar:
"We presented The Simpsons in 16:9 aspect ratio at launch in order to guarantee visual quality and consistency across all 30 seasons. Over time, Disney+ will roll out new features and additional viewing options. As part of this, in early 2020, Disney+ will make the first 19 seasons (and some episodes from Season 20) of The Simpsons available in their original 4:3 aspect ratio, giving subscribers a choice of how they prefer to view the popular series."


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Supposedly next year their apps. will let you select 4:3 or 16:9 when watching those Simpsons episodes.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wco81 said:


> Supposedly next year their apps. will let you select 4:3 or 16:9 when watching those Simpsons episodes.


The correct thing to do with the cropped versions is not to offer them as an option, but to ruthlessly destroy them, while firing anyone who approved them and permanently blackballing them from working in television.

I'm a casual Simpsons fan at best, but this kind of thing disgusts me. And the proffered explanation -- "to guarantee visual quality" -- is insultingly absurd. Guarantee that it's low, sure. "Consistency"? Maybe -- but only the sort of foolish consistency that's the hobgoblin of little minds.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Well Simpsons have been on the air 30 years, predating the HD era?

So unfortunately, there is going to be non widescreen episodes.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wco81 said:


> Well Simpsons have been on the air 30 years, predating the HD era?
> 
> So unfortunately, there is going to be non widescreen episodes.


No kidding. There's nothing at all wrong with non-widescreen episodes. They just need to be presented properly, and fully. Not cropped.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

kermit88 said:


> I think it is silly that Tivo can't get Disney to help make an app for the service. I am not satisfied that this app is not available on my Tivo.
> 
> I think Tivo should read there own sales pitch and create the plugin so we watch the app.


Well, Disney has apparently +10M users now. The effort to gain a portion of 100k would not make sense, whatever pitch TiVo were to make. If you are unable to understand Disney's business decision, then you are welcome to your views.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Signed up for the bundle on launch day. Haven't been able to access ESPN+, nor have I had any success getting through to support. The Disney+ service itself on my Fire TV works great. We've watched several things now, without a single glitch, buffer, or pixelation. I'm trying to be patient with the ESPN+ issue, but it's going to start wearing thin very soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Well, Disney has apparently +10M users now. The effort to gain a portion of 100k would not make sense, whatever pitch TiVo were to make. If you are unable to understand Disney's business decision, then you are welcome to your views.


That 10M is such a misleading amount. Let me know what the PAYING subscriber totals are, after a couple weeks(after the 7day free trial ends) and after a year(when the Verizon free year ends).

Only reason I have it is because of the free year through Verizon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I now have a Disney+ bug in the lower right corner on my Sharp/Roku TV. It's always there. Just checked. My Roku Ultra has it also.


On what programming. I get a Disney+ bug that fades away in the upper right.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> On what programming. I get a Disney+ bug that fades away in the upper right.


It only shows up when in a menu mode. It is gone from my Roku Ultra today.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I now have a Disney+ bug in the lower right corner on my Sharp/Roku TV. It's always there. Just checked. My Roku Ultra has it also.


That is a new theme available from Roku. It appeared on mine a day or two ago. You can go into the Roku settings/themes and change it to something else (or back to the default Roku theme).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

There have been multiple theme options on Roku TV's for quite a while.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Wasn't it determined that they cannot do the TiVo GUI on a retail android unit due to the android terms and conditions?


Apparently what makes one an operator for the "operator tier" isn't well-defined, and some folks now theorize Tivo Plus might satisfy the video/channel requirement. Guess we'll find out with the dongle next year.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chuck_IV said:


> That 10M is such a misleading amount. Let me know what the PAYING subscriber totals are, after a couple weeks(after the 7day free trial ends) and after a year(when the Verizon free year ends).
> 
> Only reason I have it is because of the free year through Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah same thing with me. I only have it because Verizon gave it to me for free. I have no idea how many Verizon subscribers qualify for the free year, but it has to be north of 60 million. But hey, smart move on Disney's part having this one-year promo with Verizon to boost the initial adoption rate.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wco81 said:


> Well Simpsons have been on the air 30 years, predating the HD era?
> 
> So unfortunately, there is going to be non widescreen episodes.


Since it's an animated show, hey could theoretically reanimate it and extend the animation outward. But I doubt they'd ever do that because of the cost.


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yeah same thing with me. I only have it because Verizon gave it to me for free. I have no idea how many Verizon subscribers qualify for the free year, but it has to be north of 60 million. But hey, smart move on Disney's part having this one-year promo with Verizon to boost the initial adoption rate.


Yeah those numbers are way overinflated. All the people just using it for the free period. Its like AT&T Direct TV Now. When AT&T stop giving away free trials their numbers plummeted.

Plus what about all the Disney+ accounts that were hacked right out of the gate. It was confirmed they were all found on the Dark web for sale. The rollout, which was so hyped for so long was really a disaster. 
Yes they may fix the bugs, but you can't take your info back from hackers.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

seaninde said:


> Yeah those numbers are way overinflated. All the people just using it for the free period. Its like AT&T Direct TV Now. When AT&T stop giving away free trials their numbers plummeted.
> 
> Plus what about all the Disney+ accounts that were hacked right out of the gate. It was confirmed they were all found on the Dark web for sale. The rollout, which was so hyped for so long was really a disaster.
> Yes they may fix the bugs, but you can't take your info back from hackers.


Good thing TiVo has such great network people. They sure cant be hacked!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

mschnebly said:


> Good thing TiVo has such great network people. They sure cant be hacked!


Yeah, that's never happened before.


----------



## Sam Ray (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> The apps themselves are supposed to be compatible with the Samsung Smart TV platform, which is also HTML5. So they shouldn't need to write a special app as long as they support Samsung Smart TVs.


Do you have an authoritive source saying that? I know Tivo uses TiVo Home Media Engine SDK (HME).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sam Ray said:


> Do you have an authoritive source saying that? I know Tivo uses TiVo Home Media Engine SDK (HME).


Just one would have done...


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I have Disney + app on my Samsung TV


----------

